# Health news 26th August 2010



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2010)

*EAT GRAPEFRUIT TO FIGHT OFF DIABETES*
THAT bitter taste from a spoonful of grapefruit could hold the key to tackling obesity and diabetes. Researchers say grapefruit and other citrus fruit contain a powerful antioxidant which helps the liver to burn fat instead of storing it after eating while increasing the production of insulin. Dr Iain Frame quoted.

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/195522/Eat-grapefruit-to-fight-off-diabetes-


*Grapefruit ?can help to treat diabetes?? Antioxidant found in the fruit has the same benefits as two separate drugs*Eating grapefruit could help treat diabetes, a study has found. Naringenin, an antioxidant which gives grapefruit its bitter taste, can do the same job as two separate drugs currently used to manage Type 2 diabetes, scientists said. Dr Iain Frame briefly quoted.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1306240/Antioxidant-grapefruit-help-treat-diabetes.html

*St Helen?s Star- Neil is taking it all in his stride*Mayor Neil Taylor has signed up to help tackle diabetes by taking part in a fundraiser for Diabetes UK.

http://www.sthelensstar.co.uk/news/8341207.Neil_is_taking_it_all_in_his_stride/?ref=mr

*Paisley Daily Express - Having a ball for diabetes *

PAISLEY firm C & M Partnership has handed over a cheque for around ?70,000 to Diabetes Scotland.

http://www.paisleydailyexpress.co.u...25/having-a-ball-for-diabetes-87085-27128554/

*Wales online - Mayor?s Appeal total reaches ?55,000*

GOOD causes that help the people of Rhondda Cynon Taff and beyond received a ?55,000 boost, thanks to former mayor Robert Smith. Coun Smith and his consort Margaret raised the amount for charity via the Mayor?s Charity Appeal.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/s...s-appeal-total-reaches-55-000-91466-27126733/

*BLINDNESS BREAKTHROUGH: SCIENTISTS GROW NEW CORNEAS IN LABORATORY*MILLIONS of blind and partially sighted people are being given hope they will * see again after artificial corneas were *successfully ?grown? in eyes. 

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view...ugh-Scientists-grow-new-corneas-in-laboratory


*Skin cancer pill shows 'remarkable' results*
A pill that helps slow the spread of advanced skin cancer is showing "remarkable" results in early trials, say researchers. In almost 80 per cent of people treated with the experimental drug, tumours were significantly reduced in size.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/7964397/Skin-cancer-pill-shows-remarkable-results.html

*NHS complaints rise at record rate*

Complaints about NHS hospitals and community health services rose by a record 13.4 per cent last year, new figures show. It is the biggest annual rise since records began 12 years ago, according to data from the NHS Information Centre.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/7963878/NHS-complaints-rise-at-record-rate.html

*NHS drugs watchdog calls for evidence on Avastin*

The NHS drugs rationing body has challenged critics to provide evidence that bowel cancer drug Avastin is more effective than thought after turning it down for use on the health service.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...s-watchdog-calls-for-evidence-on-Avastin.html

*One in ten salads 'saltier than a Big Mac'*
Many office workers buy the ready made salads and pasta bowls as a seemingly healthy lunch option, and they are particularly popular with women on diets. But most contain the hidden danger of high salt levels, according to analysis by Consensus Action on Salt and Health (Cash), a charity. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/7963723/One-in-ten-salads-saltier-than-a-Big-Mac.html 

*Broccoli 'boosts' healthy gut*
Extracts of broccoli and banana may help in fighting stomach problems, research suggests. Laboratory studies show fibres from the vegetables may boost the body's natural defences against stomach infections.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11085454


----------

